# Boys names suck!



## imprfcttense

I've got a longgg time to figure it out, but my boyfriend and I have already been going through names. We have the perfect name picked out if our baby is a girl, but boys' names are SO difficult! :dohh: We can't agree on anything! I like things a little less common, but the names I like, Sean hates. He like Patrick and Bradley. Bradley is okay, I just can't imagine it with an older boy. I want something a little "tougher". I don't know. Any suggestions??

:shrug:


----------



## imprfcttense

likes* not like - oops!


----------



## amb23

I agree, boys names are super hard for me too.

I've always liked Bradley, it translates well from baby to boy to man.

I don't know that I have any suggestions. My taste in names is more classic. I like Nathaniel for a boy, and Christopher, etc. I really like longer names that can be shortened to nicknames.

I find it harder because there aren't a lot of boys in my family at all, haha.

In my family, the boys are; Tanner, Noah, Robert, Riley, um.. uncles are Jody and Robert (Bob), my grandfathers are/were Darren, Charles, and Arthur (this or Albert will be my little man's middle name whenever I have him)..


----------



## braddys

Boys Names i can think of are

Zac / Zachary
Koby/coby
Kody/cody
Aidan
Kai
Daniel
Adam
Riley
David
Jack
Thomas
Oscar
Harry
Harrison
Isaac
Fraser
Noah
Ethan
Callum
Cameron

Hope i helped :flower:


----------



## shelleney

Seth
Zac
Max
Finn
Drew


----------



## Leopard

Malachi, Jason, Nathan, Braden, Kyle


----------



## RubyRainbows

Two boy names that i love that i think are "tough" are:

Dominic & Rocco

I think they are both ruggedly handsome & very masculine!

Additional suggestions:

Alexander: Means "defender of men"
Caiden: Means "fighter" or "strong warrior"

How about Jonathan (John = variation of the irish version Sean)

Or a variation of Sean -- Shae, Shea, Shay, Shayne

Some random suggestions (my fave boy names):

Kylar
Jayden
Kian
Declan
Tyler
Brandon
Landon
Riley
Gavin
Carson
Austin
Sam
Henry
Jordan
Justin
Liam
Noah
Preston
Tristan


----------



## MUMOF5

Brody
Brady
Riley
Flynn
Charlie
Frankie
Mason
Joe/Joey
Sonny
Archie
Tommy


----------



## VieraSky

Before we found out we were having a boy, we were kinda hoping for a girl, because we had a girls name all picked out! But when we found out it was a boy, it took us foreeever to figure out a name that we both liked! We ended up agreeing on Rowan, but it took a while!

I personally love the name Dimitri. I like names you don't hear very often too :)


----------



## Sovereign

Boys names are so difficult!! We struggled with Charlie and we're struggling with this one too x


----------



## Hunbun

I can only think of three that we really like; 

Nathan
Steven
Anthony 

I have loads more girls names to choose from but I bet we have three boys lol.


----------



## 060509.x

For me and my bf, we found that girls names suck xD 
It was easier for us going through boys names last night than it was girls...


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian
Harvie
Jake
Logan
Oakley
Denton
Henry
Corey
Finn
xx


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I agree...boys names have been very hard for us! We decided on our girls name quickly and easily...and then found out we're having a boy, lol. Not so easy. I don't like names that are common or popular. And I don't like ones that are Super out there. We both LOVE Jacob which didn't use to be very common or popular but I looked and it's been #1 for about 5 years (Twilight...*sigh*) so that was out. I don't want him being one of 10 kids with the same name in his class. We both like Noah, but again, it's pretty popular right now. I think we've finally decided on Sebastian!!! But of course...we're struggling with a middle name. Dh would like to use Jacob. I LOVE the name, but I sort of want to "save" it and hopefully use it later when, again hopefully, the name love has died down. I would like to use Charles after my grandfather. I would never use it as a first name, but think it goes well with Sebastian and my Papa was always the most important man in my life until Dh came along!


----------



## Dantes Mom

i think Kain is a very strong and tough name... also i think our baby will be Roman xx


----------



## babyv_s2012

Here's the boys that are in my family; 

Scott
Anthony 
Oliver
Spencer
Harvey
Leo 
Samuel 
Andrew
Eamonn 
Stephen 

I'm finding boy names SO difficult because we want an Italian boys name....


----------



## BradysMum

Boys names in my family:

Brady
Jacob
Harley
Dexter
Cooper
Seth
Caspar
Samuel
Charlie
Bobby

We seem to find boys names much easier. Our other boy names we like are: Isaac, Micah, Flynn, Noah, Oliver, Oscar, Nathan, Benjamin, Finley


----------



## sticky bean

My son is called Innes (its scottish) but then I am in Scotland.A lot of people comment on it being a lovely name we live in the West coast of scotland and its quite common here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I like bradley


----------



## ProudMummyy

My little brothers name is Rocco Anthony and I think its a really strong name and its lush! :) we have Kian Matthew Levi picked out for our boy, but we're sort of going off the name (we did this a lot with Aaron) so I think we could be in the same position as you soon... I LOVE the name Caleb and always have done but my OH doesn't like it :(


----------



## ZoMo

I love:

Nathan
Fenn (I had never heard this one before and came across it in a baby book)
Samuel
Jared
Joel
Elliott

Would have been soooo much easier to find a boys name as there was only a couple we could agree on, now we are having a girl and it has taken aaages to narrow it down to to possibilties!


----------



## Bartness

I love boys names, and have a harder time with girls names. Here are some suggestions:

Jaxon/Jackson
Damon
Hunter
Blake
Logan
Aiden
Jayden
Brayden
Hayden
Grayson
Camden
Tanner
Justin
Jason
Noah
Cody
Paris (my nephews name, a bit girly but traditionally a boys name)
Mason
Tyler
Wade
Ryan
Nathan
Travis
Brian
Danny
Isaac
Elias
Aaron
Sebastian
Evan


----------



## ProudMummyy

I found a nice name but unusual over here but Storm :)


----------



## TaraxSophia

Love the names:
Finn
Oscar
Riley
Noah
Moses (either noah or moses..cant have two religious name in the family ;))
Flynn
Rocco
Aidan
Isaac
Bobby
Ollie
Harry
Freddie
Barnaby
<3 Hope i have a boy next!


----------



## Roostie

Bradley is good and sounds quite strong. How about Howard ?


----------

